

Reddit is so normal (new front page algorithm brings more diverse content from subreddits) - rms
http://blog.reddit.com/2008/03/reddit-is-so-normal.html

======
tim2
Finally, trying _something_ to correct this problem. Good to see.

------
Prrometheus
Ha! I was wondering why I could see content from all my subreddits today! Time
to turn back on the main reddit and politics reddit.

------
rms
The reddit front page is much better since the change.

~~~
msb
The front page is better, but the insightful and intelligent comments are lost
forever.

~~~
apathy
Maybe. Thanks to subscribing (only) to economics, programming, ruby, science,
and a handful of other subreddits, I'm seeing an awful lot more of the people
I thought had departed. I've started 'adding them as friends' so that I can
visually track the density of good commenters at a glance. It appears that
modifying your subscriptions to avoid 'politics' and 'pics' increases that
density substantially.

And, really, Metafilter isn't that great afterall. So I'm very happy that
reddit did this. I was wondering whether normalization wasn't a good answer.
Looks like it was. If I weren't working on my thesis I would apply to reddit.
Hell, once I'm done with the revisions, I might just apply to telecommute as
an 'intern' just to play with the data, if they'll let me. This sort of thing
is always fun.

------
ROFISH
I was wondering why I was seeing something Ruby related at #6.

Does the top ten reddits contain NSFW?

Can it still be gamed somehow? If in some rare freak accident the XKCD, Ron
Paul, LOLCAT, Sheeple, and Anti-Scientology reddits got in the top ten, the
front page would still be just as bad. :/

~~~
rms
There was a NSFW item on the front page for a brief period of time but it fell
off. Seems like things that don't belong on the front page fall of pretty
quickly.

I'm sure it could still be gamed by networks of gamers like <http://piqq.us/>
(thankfully they haven't hit reddit yet).

The important thing is that they're trying. In this case, almost any change is
for the positive.

------
microcentury
Reddit is a cautionary tale of social sites. I'm new here, and love it so far:
has there been any discussion of how to stop this splendid corner of the
internets from being ruined by incoming hordes of morons?

~~~
mdemare
Has there been discussion about anything else?

------
TrevorJ
_Ducks to dodge the firestorm_

